# Buckwheat



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I plant buckwheat here in late June so that it blooms after I remove my spring honey as I do not like to have the buckwheat mixed in. I let the bees keep all the buckwheat honey so I don't have to feed them for the winter. If you want a surplus to harvest, plan on about 2 hives per acre.

Buckwheat does best when planted so that it blooms after the nights begin to cool a little. But it will grow from last frost in spring to first frost in fall. Blooms just 3 to 4 weeks after planting. Good luck.


----------



## Superdog (Apr 22, 2008)

BeeAware... How do you plant yours? Last year I planted using a broadcast spreader..... worked okay, but not great. I picked up a grain drill this spring, but it doesn't say what settings to use for Buckwheat. If you use a drill, seed setting is close to buckwheat? Maybe beets?


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've never used a drill to plant Buckwheat, so I'm not sure about the setting. I broadcast mine in two or three successive planting about 2 weeks apart. Then I disc in the first planted when it matures and allow it to re-seed. This way I can keep some in bloom until first frost without buying additional seed.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

What I've done is breadcast the seed, then go over it lightly with a disk & drag. This is on untilled ground with light fescue/clover cover. 1/4 of an inch deep is too deep. After the seed matures I disc & drag again like Beeaware does. And I do 3 plots sowed 2 weeks apart as well. It needs rain to do well. If Buckwheat was a lugume that fixed nitrogen, it would be the perfect plant. I don't care for the strong taste of Buckwheat honey, so I plant to bloom after I take off the fall crop if I get any. I seldom have to feed for winter stores.


----------

